# 2 dead in murder-suicide at Northborough home



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

blob:https://www.wcvb.com/88e72fa2-4a98-46e5-9e7b-60ebbb83a2cd
One person was pronounced dead at the home. A second person was taken to UMass Memorial Hospital, where the person was pronounced dead, Early said.

Officials said it was reported to police that an argument between the two people led to one person shooting the other and then turning the gun on themselves.

No names have been released.

WCVB will have more information when it becomes available.


----------

